# Android Connection Problem



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

I am visiting my brother and can't seem to tap into his wifi with my android tablet. He gave me the password and it goes through the motions of trying to connect. Then it pops up and says "authenticating" for a while and then says "could not authenticate." I won't be here but a few days so it's really no big deal but does anyone have any ideas that might help me connect?

Thanks very much.


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

Are any other devices having issues? Have you double-checked that you're entering the password correctly?

You could try rebooting both the router and the Android device. If that doesn't work, you might need to downgrade the router's security settings. Perhaps your Android model has trouble connecting to networks implementing more stringent security standards.


----------

